# Cargo Net Hooks



## cruzeman48 (Aug 18, 2013)

I am trying to locate 2 cargo net hooks. I was given a net but I don't have the hooks in the trunk. The dealer says I have to buy a new net that comes with the hooks. Does anyone have the 2 hooks that they are not using anymore? Or what can I use ?


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

They should have had the hooks already in the trunk. I had the hooks, but not the net. My hooks ended up falling off by the time i got home, don't think they were fully screwed in. Check to see if you have the two spots where they should be, should be a screw hole on either side.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

cruzeman48 said:


> I am trying to locate 2 cargo net hooks. I was given a net but I don't have the hooks in the trunk. The dealer says I have to buy a new net that comes with the hooks. Does anyone have the 2 hooks that they are not using anymore? Or what can I use ?


They only come with the full kit. Everyone I have seen getting rid of the cargo net, either includes the hooks, or they have a spare net without the hooks.



wstadnick said:


> They should have had the hooks already in the trunk. I had the hooks, but not the net. My hooks ended up falling off by the time i got home, don't think they were fully screwed in. Check to see if you have the two spots where they should be, should be a screw hole on either side.


Sure those weren't the grocery bag hooks (pointed up)? The cargo net hooks replace these.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Dragonsys said:


> Sure those weren't the grocery bag hooks (pointed up)? The cargo net hooks replace these.


You are probably right.... grocery bag hooks, why would u want to hang your grocery bags? Never once have i thought to do that.


----------



## cruzeman48 (Aug 18, 2013)

I found the hooks at another dealer. I just had to put a threaded stud in the hole with a nut on each end to hold it tight. Then I put the liner back in place and threaded the hooks in place and Bammm.... job completed. If anyone needs the part numbers for the hooks here it is.. 22600404 it is described as a nut ( $2.58 each).


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

cruzeman48 said:


> I found the hooks at another dealer. I just had to put a threaded stud in the hole with a nut on each end to hold it tight. Then I put the liner back in place and threaded the hooks in place and Bammm.... job completed. If anyone needs the part numbers for the hooks here it is.. 22600404 it is described as a nut ( $2.58 each).


Thanks for the part #. I have a divider but no hooks and was thinking about getting them. 


Anyone have any photos of the hooks in the trunk itself?


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

wstadnick said:


> You are probably right.... grocery bag hooks, why would u want to hang your grocery bags? Never once have i thought to do that.


well if you only have 1 or 2, it would keep them from sliding all over the trunk


----------



## Jeff D (Mar 26, 2013)

cruzeman48 said:


> I found the hooks at another dealer. I just had to put a threaded stud in the hole with a nut on each end to hold it tight. Then I put the liner back in place and threaded the hooks in place and Bammm.... job completed. If anyone needs the part numbers for the hooks here it is.. 22600404 it is described as a nut ( $2.58 each).


Correct Cruze part # that screws in nothing else needed but the net (sic)
Seee my reply here.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...665-cargo-net-hook-part-found.html#post768233


----------

